# How to catch a redfish ?



## bhdawgs (Nov 7, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I have been fishing in Steinhatchee for the past 9 or 10 years and never caught a redfish.  Now granted I usually only go once a year in the Spring and target trout only, but you would think I would have lucked into a red every now and then?  I have fished everywhere from Pepperfish to Keaton mainly on the flats and have only gone into real shallow water once or twice.   

The story changed a little this year as I was lucky enough to come into possession of a boat which will allow me to go wherever I want.  

Question is where do I begin to learn how to catch these things?   Do I need to go up closer to the creeks?   What about the tides?   bait?    I have been told to throw spoons, topwaters, jigs, etc....  

I am really just looking for any info to help me get started.  Would you suggest getting a guide to take me and show me the ropes?   

thanks


----------



## alphachief (Nov 7, 2012)

bhdawgs said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have been fishing in Steinhatchee for the past 9 or 10 years and never caught a redfish.  Now granted I usually only go once a year in the Spring and target trout only, but you would think I would have lucked into a red every now and then?  I have fished everywhere from Pepperfish to Keaton mainly on the flats and have only gone into real shallow water once or twice.
> 
> ...



Oyster bars and creek mouths should produce.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 7, 2012)

Hire a guide and pay attention, technique is more important than location. A good location is worthless without the proper techniques to make them bite. Good luck!


----------



## FSU Turtle (Nov 7, 2012)

You can't go wrong fishing creek mouths, oyster bars, and rock piles in that area. I also like fishing up in the larger tidal creeks, but the key is to learn where the fish are during different tide cycles. A simplistic approach to the tidal creek and creek mouths is the fish typically move in on the rising tide and and then move back out on a falling tide. You will learn from experience how far they move and where based upon how high the tide is. There is no magic lure for reds, they will eat most standard offerings such as jigs, topwater, spoons, etc. If you are learning a new area you need to cover some ground so get on the trolling motor (or pushpole) and move around as quietly as possible and use a lure that you can cover some water with. Once you find a school of reds you can slow down and cover the area.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 7, 2012)

Fish right on the grass.  Fish where ever you want until you get an incoming tide.  Start easing in as the tide rises until you can get tight on the grass.  Fish the grass edges just like you were fresh water bass fishing.  All the lures listed will work.  In my opinion, the most consistant way to catch reds on the grass is with FRESH, I'll say it again FRESH dead bait.  Chunks of ladyfish, mullet, pinfish, bluefish, grunts, pigfish all will catch redfish.  I use small spinning reels with matching rods loaded with braid.  I attach a 3 foot piece of 30 lb mono to the braid with a Uni knot.  6 wraps on the braid side of the knot, 4 wraps on the mono.   A 5/0 circle hook and Polamar knot, NO WEIGHT.  Run the hook throught the flesh of the chunk out through the skin.  I like to fish points and creek mouths.  I cast the bait as close to the grass as I can and put the rod in the holder.  You will know when you get a hit.  Don't set the hook, just reel.  I like the Dallas Creek area which is north of the river.  I don't get on the forum much, but I will be happy to answer any other questions.  I'm not an expert but I have had a place in Steinhatchee for a while and I've caught a redfish or 2.
Kingfish


----------



## bhdawgs (Nov 7, 2012)

kingfish said:


> Fish right on the grass.  Fish where ever you want until you get an incoming tide.  Start easing in as the tide rises until you can get tight on the grass.  Fish the grass edges just like you were fresh water bass fishing.  All the lures listed will work.  In my opinion, the most consistant way to catch reds on the grass is with FRESH, I'll say it again FRESH dead bait.  Chunks of ladyfish, mullet, pinfish, bluefish, grunts, pigfish all will catch redfish.  I use small spinning reels with matching rods loaded with braid.  I attach a 3 foot piece of 30 lb mono to the braid with a Uni knot.  6 wraps on the braid side of the knot, 4 wraps on the mono.   A 5/0 circle hook and Polamar knot, NO WEIGHT.  Run the hook throught the flesh of the chunk out through the skin.  I like to fish points and creek mouths.  I cast the bait as close to the grass as I can and put the rod in the holder.  You will know when you get a hit.  Don't set the hook, just reel.  I like the Dallas Creek area which is north of the river.  I don't get on the forum much, but I will be happy to answer any other questions.  I'm not an expert but I have had a place in Steinhatchee for a while and I've caught a redfish or 2.
> Kingfish



Thanks KingFish!   Do you normally jig the cut bait or bounce it along the bottom?   I appreciate all the info


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 8, 2012)

Float in on a incoming tide along to the grass edges of the bank. My favorite is to work a skitterwalk but you can use nearly anything. Try and fish around the schools of mullet that are working the shoreline and throw your plugs or spoons. Most any of the creek mouths and shallow grass flats between keaton and steinhatchee will produce also.

You'll also probably catch alot of rays on cut bait but that is how I've caught my top few biggest reds. It just stinks hooking a ray and it spooling your reel (but still fun while it lasts).


----------



## kingfish (Nov 8, 2012)

I just throw it out and let it sit until something takes it.  Grouper Throat is right about the rays.  Some as big as car hoods !!  If you have kids on the boat it's a great way to get them into "big game" fishing.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2012)

Some like to fish under a popping cork. I prefer to fish on the bottom. Although cut bait can be deadly, I've caught more reds using shrimp. Just throw it out & let it sit.

As far as artificial goes, I've caught more reds w/a gold spoon than any other artificial bait.

Incoming tides, fish grass points. Outgoing, creek mouths. Other good places any tide are groups of flat rocks w/rock grass out on the flats and oyster bars.

I also stand on the bow & look for reds as we ease along points, bars, rocks, etc. If I see fish we stop & anchor up. My Granddaddy taught me that you have to hunt for reds. Stop & fish an area for a little while. If you don't get a strike within a short time then move to the next place.

If reds are feeding good they will hit almost any bait. If they aren't, it doesn't matter what you try.

Hope this helps.


----------



## grim (Nov 20, 2012)

I fish shoreline like I am bass fishing.  Cast to structure, watch current and how it flows around points and obstructions, move until you find them.  Oysterbars, rocks, crab traps, points, channels, creeks, etc.  Once you pattern them for the day, you move faster and cover more water.


----------



## huntfishgolfnut (Dec 30, 2012)

*bustin reds*

fish in LA quite often . Concave popping cork - 2 feet of 30 pound floro ,3/0 kahle and a big dead shrimp. Cast on the grass at high tide - dem reds like to back their way up in there . Look for moving water as well . Pop that cork - big , wake making pops . Will get their attention - and if you use chartruese corks - they will swipe at it as well , then just pull the bait up slowly until they locate it and WHAM !


----------



## itzsyd22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dynamite? 


Looks like you've gotten some pretty good suggestions so far...


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

I go a few times a year with a great guide in South Carolina. I have learned some as I usually fish 3 or 4 days a trip. It seems to vary a little depending on water temps and tide. I would find a good local guide that isn't just going to push shrimp and live bait. That's the easy way for them to put a bunch of fish on the boat. But tailing fish, top water action, and schooling large fish caught by sight is so much fun. Rather catch half the fish and do this than catch 20 on an oyster bed on an outgoing tide with shrimp.  Only a guide knows how to do all that. Will take several trips to really learn how to do it.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

oyster bars with a doa shrimp


----------



## rhodes31072 (Jan 9, 2013)

you cant catch redfish with that crew you have.  The constant sound of beer cans hitting the deck spook all of them out of that skinny water!  You know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Oconostota (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are fishing for speckled trout, then you will also catch reds - sometimes more than other times.  (See all of the posts that refer to fishing oyster bars, etc.) - same habitat.  Similar appetites.  Live shrimp on oyster bars or along banks on coastal islands will get you some reds, if they (or any fish_ are biting.

Then again, I've only caught a buttload of them on the GA coast.  Never fished for specks or reds anywhere else.  Maybe it's different in surrounding states.......nah.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jan 10, 2013)

rhodes31072 said:


> you cant catch redfish with that crew you have.  The constant sound of beer cans hitting the deck spook all of them out of that skinny water!  You know who I'm talking about.[/QUOTE
> 
> x2


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Some good advice here so far and so here is my contribution: I have never caught a Red on the flats only up in the creeks and around the bars. I like to use Pin fish as bait, sometimes free lining and sometimes under a popping cork. They bite best during major water movement so I look for pinch points that will channel water flow like between two bars or between a bar and a grass bank. My favorite time of year to Red fish is February as with the cold temps the Reds pack up in the back of the creeks. I have caught as many as 50-60 Reds in one creek in Wakulla county in February. While I am sitting watching my Pin fish rig I throw a jig with a grub on it and bump it along the bottom slowly. In February when Pin fish are hard to catch I fish with cut up shrimp on the bottom for Reds and Sheep Head. If you start going into the skinny water you had better stock your boat (water, food, sun screen) to survive being grounded during low tide till you learn the tide charts for that area. I learned the Wakulla beach area myself the ahard way 20+ years ago. Good luck.


----------

